# What is the end game with Covid?



## Flame (Nov 19, 2021)

So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.


how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
are we going to get lock downs every winter or every few months?
poorer nations not being able to deal money wise so new variants are being made,  so should richer nations help them?
is this the new normal?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2021)

1) They will probably push vaccinations as hard as they can (and probably a bit more) until it starts to properly trouble the bottom lines of string pullers.
2) Will probably vary by location. It is electorally unpopular in places (some seem to be spank my harder, others consider it an affront), efficacy is dubious (similar populations with radically different setups), financially is very hard.
3) Always the fun debate. 
4) Not yet. Also it might be an old normal -- it is still just about within living memory when people died of disease on the regular rather than it being relegated to cancer, clogged arteries/heart attack and the occasional car crash. What is old might be new again, even more so if antibiotic resistance in bacteria makes a big play (see fun with MRSA, one of those goes airborne and stays about as fun... yeah).


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 19, 2021)

Flame said:


> So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.
> 
> 
> how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
> ...



i'm sure you mean well, but the virus would not magically end if every single person on earth got vaccinated. This would be ignoring the fact that vaccinated people are still being hospitalized and dying. The official cause of death for Colin Powell is covid 19 for example, he was fully vaccinated. I'm not going to get into conspiracies because they fall on deaf ears I get it but all I will say is there's no reason for them to end it. They could decide it's a little more dangerous flu and we could go on with our lives because the survival rate is 99% for people that get covid, but they have no incentive to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 19, 2021)

Simple math would discredit the theory that vaccine = no more virus because we're told a little over 50% of America is vaccinated but do we hear that the spreading of the virus is reduced by 50%? Not at all. In fact we hear that the unvaccinated are to blame for the vaccinated getting the virus. Wait what? So what does the vaccine do? Where's the protection from getting the virus? I know the answer to that is it several reduces symptoms supposedly but I'm not seeing that. I've taken quite a few different meds in my life and I've gotten off most of them and I'm doing better now than when I was on them and they say the same thing about those meds they reduce symptoms but you never, ever, hear they cure you all together. There's no money in a cure. The vaccine is no exception is it not a cure for covid and anyone telling you it is is lying or don't know what they're talking about.

Most likely they will continue to come out with more vaccines and people will line up for them and we'll still be in this endless circle no matter how many vaccines they tell you you should take. Bill Gates is even now saying the vaccine is not effective at treating covid. My opinion is he's paving the way for more vaccines that also won't cure covid.

There's this video of a indian doctor and he said it best the vaccine is like skydiving. You're on the plane and they want you to jump but you are leery so they offer you a donut and a beer to jump but you still don't want to. The parachute has holes in it and you see bodies laying on the ground and they tell you they're sleeping but you don't believe them. Since you insist on not taking the plunge they are just going to push you off the plane, this is essentially what is happening today.


----------



## djpannda (Nov 19, 2021)

end game.. wait I played this before


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2021)

I think we need better education about vaccines and actual effort to deal with the rapid misinformation spread through social media and YouTube. There needs to be programs to help people understand that they’ve been misinformed and to encourage change.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Nov 19, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> i'm sure you mean well, but the virus would not magically end if every single person on earth got vaccinated. This would be ignoring the fact that vaccinated people are still being hospitalized and dying. The official cause of death for Colin Powell is covid 19 for example, he was fully vaccinated. I'm not going to get into conspiracies because they fall on deaf ears I get it but all I will say is there's no reason for them to end it. They could decide it's a little more dangerous flu and we could go on with our lives because the survival rate is 99% for people that get covid, but they have no incentive to do so.


Yes, sadly, some vaccinated people can still catch the virus and even die from it, however, you seem to be ignoring the statistics that show that the numbers and the rate of death between the unvaccinated and the vaccinated are wildly different. Especially in hospitals all over the US are being filled to the brim with the majority of it being unvaccinated people. In fact, we've been hearing it all over the news for the past several months how it's mostly the unvaccinated. There's plenty of numbers that shows the vaccinated has higher chances of survival and getting milder illnesses. No one said that the vaccine is perfect, but no vaccine is to be very honest. It is there to give us more protection and to protect others around us. 

You forgot to mention that Powell also had *multiple myeloma, a cancer of plasma cells that suppresses the body's immune response*, as well as Parkinson's. His body was already in a bad state even after being fully vaccinated. It's quite a terrible example to give about vaccines when you're leaving out bits and pieces of context of the matter. And the fact still stands that the vaccinated still have a much better chance of survival and less chances of getting permanent, long covid damages.


ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Simple math would discredit the theory that vaccine = no more virus because we're told a little over 50% of America is vaccinated but do we hear that the spreading of the virus is reduced by 50%? Not at all. In fact we hear that the unvaccinated are to blame for the vaccinated getting the virus. Wait what? So what does the vaccine do? Where's the protection from getting the virus? I know the answer to that is it several reduces symptoms supposedly but I'm not seeing that. I've taken quite a few different meds in my life and I've gotten off most of them and I'm doing better now than when I was on them and they say the same thing about those meds they reduce symptoms but you never, ever, hear they cure you all together. There's no money in a cure. The vaccine is no exception is it not a cure for covid and anyone telling you it is is lying or don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Most likely they will continue to come out with more vaccines and people will line up for them and we'll still be in this endless circle no matter how many vaccines they tell you you should take. Bill Gates is even now saying the vaccine is not effective at treating covid. My opinion is he's paving the way for more vaccines that also won't cure covid.
> 
> There's this video of a indian doctor and he said it best the vaccine is like skydiving. You're on the plane and they want you to jump but you are leery so they offer you a donut and a beer to jump but you still don't want to. The parachute has holes in it and you see bodies laying on the ground and they tell you they're sleeping but you don't believe them. Since you insist on not taking the plunge they are just going to push you off the plane, this is essentially what is happening today.


No one here is saying the vaccine would completely stop the virus. Yes, vaccinated people can still get infected, but the number of studies and data still show that the amount of vaccinated people getting infected and hospitalized is far less fewer than those that are unvaccinated. If we had more people vaccinated, the spread of the virus would most definitely be reduced significantly and with a lot less deaths involved. And how are you not seeing that when there's countless studies and results that prove that the vaccine helps significantly in many areas? 
No major doctor has said it's a cure because vaccines aren't defined as such whatsoever. I don't know where you heard from someone that said that vaccines are a "cure", but they never were to begin with. A cure is something used to *restore* health or *recover* from a disease. The vaccine doesn't do restore or recover anything, but instead is supposed to help create more protections in the body by letting the immune system learn about the COVID-19 virus so it can be prepared to fight it.

What happened to not getting into conspiracies? Bringing up Bill Gates and saying "he's paving the way for more vaccines that also won't cure covid". This is hard to take seriously from you.

What kind of analogy is this? Again, we already have the multitude of data to prove that the vaccine does indeed help. That analogy is basically just speaking about the unknown of something that works or not, which would have been something more relevant before the vaccines came out and with a lot less data, but today as we have lots more results to show that proves that the vaccines do indeed work and helps many people. 

At this point, all I can see here is you trying to mislead other people. Misinformation and misleading others is actually making things worse and why we're still not closer to getting out of this mess.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 19, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I think we need better education about vaccines and actual effort to deal with the rapid misinformation spread through social media and YouTube. There needs to be programs to help people understand that they’ve been misinformed and to encourage change.


yeah like saying the vaccine is 99% effective. Start with that one.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> yeah like saying the vaccine is 99% effective. Start with that one.


It would be nice if people understood that vaccines are just a highly effective preventative measure that neither 100% prevent illnesses nor treat them. That helps segue into a conversation as to why it’s important to get vaccinated and how prevention actually works


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 20, 2021)

It's strange to me that the same people who are vocal about the military industrial complex can't seem to see that there is also a pharmaceutical industrial complex that is just as sinister.

The next step is that we're going to see some very expensive Covid19 drugs coming out that will no doubt have very favourable data behind them.

It doesn't take much to realise the whole system is corrupt as hell and left/right is basically the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's strange to me that the same people who are vocal about the military industrial complex can't seem to see that there is also a pharmaceutical industrial complex that is just as sinister.
> 
> The next step is that we're going to see some very expensive Covid19 drugs coming out that will no doubt have very favourable data behind them.
> 
> It doesn't take much to realise the whole system is corrupt as hell and left/right is basically the same thing.



All of those industries are connected and ran by the same people. They basically run the world and do it without mass knowledge that they run the world. I will not call this group out by name because I think it's a hate crime to even say it.

Yeah so what it's a conspiracy look up the word conspiracy that doesn't make it untrue. Just because you don't believe something doesn't make it untrue either. CIA came up with the phrase "conspiracy theory" not long after they killed JFK to discredit those bad mouthing them. JFK said in speeches he was going to bring down the shadow Government, the Federal Reserve and the CIA. I'm sure he was just a crazy conspiracy theorist who by coincidence died by a lone gun nut.


----------



## Milenko (Nov 20, 2021)

World's fucked lol


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

Milenko said:


> World's fucked lol



Well you're right there. Because of people like you being so gullible. 

Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


----------



## Milenko (Nov 20, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> Well you're right there. Because of people like you being so gullible.
> 
> Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


Settle down, Beavis


----------



## BigHitBox (Nov 20, 2021)

There is a clear choice to make and everyone has a responsibility to themselves what it will be. Do you bend the knee to tyranical goverments, give up your freedoms and human rights, and play russian rolette with endless shots. Or, educate yourself, free yourselves from slavery, and make a stand against evil with Jesus by your side.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Settle down, Beavis



I get it man thinking for yourself is hard. Putting blind faith in an entity you don't know personally is much easier.

I doubt you'll answer this question because of reasons but what is the maximum number of vaccines you'd be willing to take overall?


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

All this over  a virus that has a 99%+ survival rate. Gullible.


----------



## Milenko (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe get a hobby or something rather than being a conspiracist, or hey you do you


----------



## weatMod (Nov 20, 2021)

Flame said:


> So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.
> 
> 
> how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
> ...


"what is he end game"

 you vill  own nothing   

you vill live in ze tube

 you vill eat ze bugs and  you vill be happy



"how are people going to get out of this mess if we all don't get vaccinated?"



heard immunity ,the vaccines don't work



"is this the new normal?"

no, it's the new old normal

and you will be begging for it once  they release the pox next

HOLD ON TO YOUR BUTTS













recent headlines :


"Bill Gates warns of smallpox terror attacks as he seeks research funds"

"Vials labeled 'smallpox' found by lab worker cleaning freezer in Pennsylvania"

"USA Expands Smallpox Treatment Stockpile"



"Canada Expands Smallpox Vaccine Indications"



"Smallpox Biodefense Therapeutic Awarded $67.4 Million Dollars"

"Smallpox and Monkeypox Combo Vaccine Approved by the FDA"



"U.S. Government Expands Smallpox Vaccine Supply"



"First Smallpox Medication Approved by FDA"

"Smallpox Treatment TPOXX Benefits Outweigh Risks, says FDA"



"Smallpox Vaccine IMVAMUE Found Successful in Phase 3 Clinical Study"

"Gates Germ-Game Warning Motivates Smallpox Vaccine Discussions"

"JYNNEOS is an FDA-approved non-replicating smallpox and monkeypox 

vaccine"



knowing that the same people who "predicted" COVID ,  even t 201 ,   lockstep , Bill Gates ,Klaus Schwab World Economic Forum , are now "predicting" a small pox bioterrorist attack should be extremely concerning



why would they be spending billions of dollars on research and development
of vaccines and therapeutics  for a disease that was eradicated over 40 years 

ago?
why NOW?
the virus is said to exist in only 2 places, CDC in Atlanta and the  vector lab in 

Novosibirsk Siberia 
so  ask yourself , why would they be investing all this capital on this if they were 

not expecting return on their investment

let me guess, 

to keep you safe

 LOL


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Maybe get a hobby or something rather than being a conspiracist, or hey you do you



Like I thought refuse to answer the question. Line up for more vaccines sheep.


----------



## Deleted member 568587 (Nov 20, 2021)

weatMod said:


> "what is he end game"
> 
> you vill  own nothing
> 
> ...




You're on gbatemp, do not expect them to awaken but expect a whole lot of woke.

You would think younger gamers would say fuck the Government but instead they worship them.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 20, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> It would be nice if people understood that vaccines are just a highly effective preventative measure that neither 100% prevent illnesses nor treat them. That helps segue into a conversation as to why it’s important to get vaccinated and how prevention actually works


The sooner people understand that SARS-CoV2 is here forever and every person in society will have to deal with it, the better, Even if we reached 100% vaccination rate nothing would really change because breakthrough cases would never be zero. As I said a number of months ago now, the research should be going into treatment options (I've been reviewing recent meta analyses on Ivermectin and decided it's a dead end, but there are so many others to look at). The window for prevention closed a long time ago. Yes, you can keep getting boosters that may or not keep you safe for the next 50 years, but  ultimately the best thing is to get as healthy as possible (even those of us that are otherwise vulnerable).. and more importantly, try to live your life without the fear that has been normalised the last couple years.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

Flame said:


> So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.
> 
> 
> how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
> ...



- After there are now Alternative Vaccines on the Way,we have a Chance of very high Vaccinationquotas world wide.

- Maybe yes,because this is a political/touristical/economical Decision....unfortunately.,that has nothing to do with Health and Covid....

- With Valneva,Novavax and Coronavac (formerly Sinavac) there are "cheaper" Vaccines on the Way.

- Yes and maybe more to come.....


----------



## Xzi (Nov 21, 2021)

Seems it'll become endemic much like the flu.  Responsible adults will continue being responsible adults, anti-vaxx nutters will continue to live in a state of denial while the virus kills off a war's worth of them each year.  Governments that prioritize public health over short-term economic gains will be rewarded in the long run.  So yeah, this is pretty much the new normal.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Governments that prioritize public health over short-term economic gains will be rewarded in the long run.


I'm sceptical about whether that is actually what is going on or just the optics. Seems more like short term economic gain for certain entities over just about everything and everyone else. I'm not sure I could convince those people I know that have lost their business that this was a good thing for them.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Nov 21, 2021)

What is the end game with Covid?

I asked that same question a good friend of mine a wile ago 

" _Covid ? What is that ? "_

Dude, like the whole reason we are wearing those masks ?!

" _wait, I thought these masks were trendy_ "


but I don't blame him
our local society sucks


----------



## Dakitten (Nov 21, 2021)

ConspiracyFactualist said:


> You're on gbatemp, do not expect them to awaken but expect a whole lot of woke.
> 
> You would think younger gamers would say fuck the Government but instead they worship them.


Does it ever feel claustrophobic in that hostile hate bubble you live in? Seriously... if you're looking for government cultism, you're on the wrong side of the aisle.



subcon959 said:


> The sooner people understand that SARS-CoV2 is here forever and every person in society will have to deal with it, the better, Even if we reached 100% vaccination rate nothing would really change because breakthrough cases would never be zero. As I said a number of months ago now, the research should be going into treatment options (I've been reviewing recent meta analyses on Ivermectin and decided it's a dead end, but there are so many others to look at). The window for prevention closed a long time ago. Yes, you can keep getting boosters that may or not keep you safe for the next 50 years, but  ultimately the best thing is to get as healthy as possible (even those of us that are otherwise vulnerable).. and more importantly, try to live your life without the fear that has been normalised the last couple years.


As fun as "Fsk it!" is as a health policy, so long as there is ANYTHING that can be done, it should be. Covid is dangerous, there are clear and present options to help handle it, and it benefits humanity to do so. A 100% vaccination rate might not end it overnight, but as the boosters become more potent and it gets more and more choked out of the population, it'll decrease and eventually die off. The road might be long and annoying and expensive, but the potential is still there, and it only gets more difficult to deal with the longer we try to ignore the problem... oh hell, this turned into climate change, didn't it?


----------



## spoggi (Nov 21, 2021)

It's the end of human kind

Because god didn't think climate change did the job fast enough.


----------



## Viri (Nov 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> It's strange to me that the same people who are vocal about the military industrial complex can't seem to see that there is also a pharmaceutical industrial complex that is just as sinister.
> 
> The next step is that we're going to see some very expensive Covid19 drugs coming out that will no doubt have very favourable data behind them.
> 
> It doesn't take much to realise the whole system is corrupt as hell and left/right is basically the same thing.


They did, before Covid. I remember people going on about how evil and corrupt drug companies were. Or how Johnson & Johnson knew about the Asbestos in their baby powder. Their baby powder is still banned, lol.


Shit, I wonder if something will happen, and get people to think big oil are the good guys next.
https://www.findlaw.com/legalblogs/...hit-with-largest-criminal-fine-in-us-history/
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/johnsonandjohnson-cancer/

I'm not an anti-vaxer, but I find it amusing just how quickly people's perception on big drug changed. The same companies that tried to get weed banned all those years, are now the "good guys".


----------



## Xzi (Nov 22, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I'm sceptical about whether that is actually what is going on or just the optics. Seems more like short term economic gain for certain entities over just about everything and everyone else. I'm not sure I could convince those people I know that have lost their business that this was a good thing for them.


Obviously I'm not referring to the US when I say "governments that prioritize public health over short-term economic gain," that's the exact opposite of how we operated during the pandemic.  The COVID relief package passed in 2020 was distributed almost entirely among millionaires and billionaires thanks to loopholes purposefully included in it.  Elsewhere in the world though, they ensured small businesses actually got the relief they needed to keep them operating, as well as implementing rent/mortgage freezes which benefited the middle and lower classes.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 22, 2021)

The end game is the eternal jab every 6 months for the rest of you life get the jab. I'm happy to say i did not get the jab and never will


----------



## ghjfdtg (Nov 22, 2021)

Jesus, this thread became a pure cesspool of conspiracy nonsense within hours.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

imo, the end game is complete control of most of the public through various means of superficial fear.

a perfect plan really.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Dec 8, 2021)

> - What is the end game with Covid?


Deus Ex


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> imo, the end game is complete control of most of the public through various means of superficial fear.
> 
> a perfect plan really.


Very edgelord, much wow...


----------



## XDel (Dec 8, 2021)

It's only the new norm if we allow it.


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2021)

we are all playing Nostradamus at this point but here's what I hope & think will happen (wishful thinking yes, let's be optimistic shall we?)
- Omicron and other variants becoming less deadly
- More treatment options available 
- Improved vaccines
all of the above will effectively allow us to progressively exit the state of permanent crisis that we're in.

That's assuming the "antivaxxers" won't be against taking treatment pills. I believe once they get really badly ill, they'll agree to taking the pills no matter what (though it might be too late for some). Right now, among those of them that fall ill, some are asking for the vaccine _after _being hospitalized, which of course isn't helpful. So if they are offered pills they will take them.


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 8, 2021)

XDel said:


> It's only the new norm if we allow it.


Simmer down, Neo. This isn't the V for Vendetta, covid is not a submission tool from big gubernment, and honestly, if there was a totalitarian regime running the world with that level of cold calculating ruthlessness and resources, don't you think they'd at least be doing a better job keeping the planet sustainable for the long run?


----------



## XDel (Dec 8, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Simmer down, Neo. This isn't the V for Vendetta, covid is not a submission tool from big gubernment, and honestly, if there was a totalitarian regime running the world with that level of cold calculating ruthlessness and resources, don't you think they'd at least be doing a better job keeping the planet sustainable for the long run?



Nope, I'm not a Wachowski Brother, Hollywood programmed revolutionary, but thankx for the analogy. And having worked years in the health industry, I must ask, when was the last time you remember them shutting down the world for Sars which was more lethal, or how come they didn't shut down bars and clubs when the AIDs virus became wide spread? How come we all drive vehicles which mame or murder people on a daily basis? How Come we use Cell Phones which clearly state in the agreement that it is frying your head!!! Why are we in pursuit of self driving cars and have left the horse, camel, and other suitable animals in the past, when they were biodegradable, could re-produce them selves, lived off of nature, gave back to nature, and so forth? Who put us all in such a big hurry and where is it that we have to be?!?!


​


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 8, 2021)

ghjfdtg said:


> Jesus, this thread became a pure cesspool of conspiracy nonsense within hours.


Is this your first visit to the "politics" section of the forum?


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 8, 2021)

XDel said:


> Nope, I'm not a Wachowski Brother, Hollywood programmed revolutionary, but thankx for the analogy. And having worked years in the health industry, I must ask, when was the last time you remember them shutting down the world for Sars which was more lethal, or how come they didn't shut down bars and clubs when the AIDs virus became wide spread? How come we all drive vehicles which mame or murder people on a daily basis? How Come we use Cell Phones which clearly state in the agreement that it is frying your head!!! Why are we in pursuit of self driving cars and have left the horse, camel, and other suitable animals in the past, when they were biodegradable, could re-produce them selves, lived off of nature, gave back to nature, and so forth? Who put us all in such a big hurry and where is it that we have to be?!?!
> 
> 
> ​


Ooh, I love this game! Why stop there, though? Why do we even need destinations, why not just breed ten billion pack animals and we follow them as they lead us to a more nature-driven way of life?! Oh, right, civilization... got lost down the incel elitism hole there for a second. Scary place, gets dark down there real quick!

As someone whose worked for the government and been a nurse, I remember lots of times the government has taken local and nation-wide measures to try and curtail health risks. It is always salt to taste, and covid has been a mighty whopper of a problem due to its benign incubation period and exceptional ability to spread prior to obvious symptoms becoming apparent, but if anything it wasn't treated seriously enough and now we're all paying the cost. 

At this point, the best cure is spreading accurate information and squashing misinformation, coupled with a healthy dose of vaccines and preventative measures for spreading to your fellow human beings~


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 8, 2021)

Wtf does Covid have to do with us all riding around on horses? Get a grip, young man.


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Simmer down, Neo. This isn't the V for Vendetta, covid is not a submission tool from big gubernment, and honestly, if there was a totalitarian regime running the world with that level of cold calculating ruthlessness and resources, don't you think they'd at least be doing a better job keeping the planet sustainable for the long run?


could of fooled me. no way you can look at how covid and the vax is being handled and think "yep totally normal" there's absolutely a big picture here. even if the blind dont see it. also bold of you to assume the world leaders care about the planet


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> could of fooled me. no way you can look at how covid and the vax is being handled and think "yep totally normal" there's absolutely a big picture here. even if the blind dont see it. also bold of you to assume the world leaders care about the planet


What big picture? Is this big Equine finally making its move?! Snap, maybe y'all are right...

Look, getting serious for a second, the virus has been a nuisance for governments, businesses, and individuals alike. While some numbers of grifters have profited from the misfortune, as always, no king nor carpenter nor drugged out oompa loompa ex president enjoys being sick and possibly killed. The end game for covid is either we handle it globally or we leave yet another life threatening dilemma for our children to cope with due to our ineptitude.


----------



## RocaBOT (Dec 8, 2021)

what is it even with you guys? Like sure, they're far from clean, but a big plan to eradicate people/control everything, seriously? We have far better ways of doing that, it's called war and police control. Go ask the French (whom I am part of btw), we know a whole lot about authoritarianism 
covid is not a control-or-be-controlled situation. We're all in the same deep shit, and it would be nice if some of us stopped playing the game of helping that damned thing continue by refusing every single thing that can help it stop...


----------



## Chaosta (Dec 8, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> end game for covid is either we handle it globally or we leave yet another life threatening dilemma for our children to cope with due to our ineptitude.


Oh yes. 97.8% survival rate is sooo "threatening". Infact, the most people spreading it are vaxxed ppl.. Dont conform to smooth brain ideology perpetuated by the media. Its just sad


----------



## djpannda (Dec 8, 2021)

End game for COVID (the virus itself) - Human Extinction

People Dealing with COVID- is 
 A) Vaccine with a higher Rate to combat new Variants, Than mandating Vaccine along with the other 7-10 vaccines mandates already in place = Covid destroyed like  Polio 
 B) Vaccine with a higher Rate to combat new Variants, Political Hacks continue to play political games with the population's lives = Have yearly outbreaks and new Variants with new mutations to achieve "End game for COVID (the virus itself) - Human Extinction"


----------



## djpannda (Dec 8, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> Oh yes. 97.8% survival rate is sooo "threatening". Infact, the most people spreading it are vaxxed ppl.. Dont conform to smooth brain ideology perpetuated by the media. Its just sad


funny by your logic.. then Chicken pox vaccine is not needed as  *1 per 100,000 cases or Hepatitis  0.46 per 100,000. Measles 
1–2 in 1000 will die*. ...You infer that COVID is not serious but has a higher death rate then some of the most mandated vaccines in America?
and its weird This never seem to be a whole issue until the new Administration started?
 Never saw calls for boycotts or refusing to fund the Government for the Hepatitis vaccine mandates... almost seems like its more of a political issue then a actual medical one ......


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 8, 2021)

djpannda said:


> This never seem to be a whole issue until the new Administration started?
> Never saw calls for boycotts or refusing to fund the Government for the Hepatitis vaccine mandates... almost seems like its more of a political issue then a actual medical one ......


I could be wrong but I'm sure I remember a lot of folks claiming they will never take Trump's vaccine.. and now that it's Biden's vaccine everything is the opposite. Americans are weird.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I could be wrong but I'm sure I remember a lot of folks claiming they will never take Trump's vaccine.. and now that it's Biden's vaccine everything is the opposite. Americans are weird.


thanks for Proving the point that this is a not a medical issue but a political one.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> Oh yes. 97.8% survival rate is sooo "threatening".  Dont conform to smooth brain ideology perpetuated by the media. Its just sad


I wonder how many pro-life people use the same excuse.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

djpannda said:


> thanks for Proving the point that this is a not a medical issue but a political one.


I've been claiming it's political from the start but people insisted it was all about the science. Yet democrats were sceptical about the vaccine when Trump was in office, so what caused the shift after Biden won? I'm sure it's the same vaccines.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I've been claiming it's political from the start but people insisted it was all about the science. Yet democrats were sceptical about the vaccine when Trump was in office, so what caused the shift after Biden won? I'm sure it's the same vaccines.


This whole thing is fuckin stupid


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I've been claiming it's political from the start but people insisted it was all about the science. Yet democrats were sceptical about the vaccine when Trump was in office, so what caused the shift after Biden won? I'm sure it's the same vaccines.


A clear and consistent track record of bad decisions and lies regarding covid related issues (and everything else) that were largely abated when the science was settled and the vaccine was commonplace. It really isn't hard to figure out!


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> A clear and consistent track record of bad decisions and lies regarding covid related issues (and everything else) that were largely abated when the science was settled and the vaccine was commonplace. It really isn't hard to figure out!


That could describe pretty much every politician.


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That could describe pretty much every politician.


That is flatly wrong, as many countries tried different strategies and levels of disclosure with their people, and the USA had uniquely poor results and mismanagement. Every politician MAY be some level of compromised, but Trump spearheaded this particular failure in a way that only he can take credit for.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> A clear and consistent track record of bad decisions and lies regarding covid related issues (and everything else) that were largely abated when the science was settled and the vaccine was commonplace. It really isn't hard to figure out!


Yeah, it isn't hard to see with how Trump handled the whole thing and HEAVILY downplaying the threat of COVID-19 that lots of damages and deaths were done. Even lied about having COVID-19 vaccines being in reserve when in actuality there was practically none ready at the time. 
It's sad that his supporters are still fooled to this day by conspiracies and misinformation. It's so out of control that even Trump himself backed off so easily once he got boo'd after speaking publicly that vaccines work.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> That is flatly wrong, as many countries tried different strategies and levels of disclosure with their people, and the USA had uniquely poor results and mismanagement. Every politician MAY be some level of compromised, but Trump spearheaded this particular failure in a way that only he can take credit for.


I can only speak for the UK, and it was a shambles here. Just this week, we're hearing how while the rest of the country was in full lockdown and people weren't allowed to attend funerals or visit dying loved ones, the government were having parties and breaking every Covid rule.


----------



## DuoForce (Dec 9, 2021)

Where I live, I don't even hear about COVID.  The only place I have to wear a mask is on public transit or work but other than that everything is how it used to be pre-2019


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I can only speak for the UK, and it was a shambles here. Just this week, we're hearing how while the rest of the country was in full lockdown and people weren't allowed to attend funerals or visit dying loved ones, the government were having parties and breaking every Covid rule.


But... you brought up dems and Trump by name, not the Labour party and Boris. I'm certainly sorry that things weren't great in the UK either, yet this contradicts your speaking for the USA and what I presume is the global left, not the thing you say you can only speak for?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 9, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> Oh yes. 97.8% survival rate is sooo "threatening". Infact, the most people spreading it are vaxxed ppl.. Dont conform to smooth brain ideology perpetuated by the media. Its just sad


You need to learn how math works


----------



## SG854 (Dec 9, 2021)

Chaosta said:


> Oh yes. 97.8% survival rate is sooo "threatening". Infact, the most people spreading it are vaxxed ppl.. Dont conform to smooth brain ideology perpetuated by the media. Its just sad


It's almost as if you saying vaccines increases the rate of covid transmission lol.


----------



## Velorian (Dec 9, 2021)

It's the new normal.  If you think Covid is bad, wait just a little longer for diseases that have been frozen in the Earth's glaciers for thousands of years to start spreading as the poles continue melting.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> But... you brought up dems and Trump by name, not the Labour party and Boris. I'm certainly sorry that things weren't great in the UK either, yet this contradicts your speaking for the USA and what I presume is the global left, not the thing you say you can only speak for?


That was in response to someone saying that it all started with the new administration, so I was pointing out that I remember there was vaccine hesitancy (it was a CNN interview with Kamala Harris specifically) with the old administration too, and it just happened to be the same people who became advocates a minute after the election. As I've said before, I'm not into the whole left/right thing I think they're both equally corrupt, so when I speak in those terms it's just for clarity rather than some sort of agenda.


----------



## alexbix27 (Dec 9, 2021)

Like it


----------



## alexbix27 (Dec 9, 2021)

Omicron is come so no end of covid


----------



## Reiten (Dec 9, 2021)

Someone shall gather the six infinity stones variants of covid and snap their finger, then everything shall be as it was before.

P.S.
Sorry about the bad joke, just couldn't resist given the title. I think it's a nice addition to the various wacky theories XD


----------



## Dakitten (Dec 9, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That was in response to someone saying that it all started with the new administration, so I was pointing out that I remember there was vaccine hesitancy (it was a CNN interview with Kamala Harris specifically) with the old administration too, and it just happened to be the same people who became advocates a minute after the election. As I've said before, I'm not into the whole left/right thing I think they're both equally corrupt, so when I speak in those terms it's just for clarity rather than some sort of agenda.


This is all well and good (though again, easy to clear up as in my previous post), but I was just pointing out the contradiction in your statement. You often make a lot of simple mistakes while being assertive and hostile around these threads... not the best combination for building a reputation.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 9, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> This is all well and good (though again, easy to clear up as in my previous post), but I was just pointing out the contradiction in your statement. You often make a lot of simple mistakes while being assertive and hostile around these threads... not the best combination for building a reputation.


Ah, things are clearer now I see what's going on. Sorry, to disappoint but I'm not interested in that sort of game.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Dec 27, 2021)

Flame said:


> So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.
> 
> 
> how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
> ...


Covid is not going anywhere, that said its dangerous bite on people will diminish over time as mutations will weaken its nature into something akin to the normal cold/flu virus. Omnicron so far seems to be the least damaging variant thus far, while having a quick infection rate and spread has not had any damaging results turn up on those compared to the original variants. Sure, you will have mortality rates but just like with the flu this is unavoidable in those with compromised immune systems, older age or just playing russian roulette with your immune system and whatever BS cures you read up on facebook because you do not want to join in with the rest of society to accept science over political conspiracies. 


The only one and true conspiracy is that news/media outlets fuel panic by utilizing shit like this because that is how media stays relevant. Its entertainment at the cost of sanity and morality. Pretty sure Don Henley's Dirty Laundry explains this best. Once the media finds something else to milk to death and back the constant reporting of covid will likely become old news. Its already losing interest with a lot of people as it is as most are just sick and tired of hearing about it now. 

Anyone remember growing up in the early 00's remember how the news took everything about 9/11 and basically milked the fear of terror for months/years? Same concept more or less. When you have a big world changing event go down you milk that shit for everything its worth until the public is done caring about it. It's why I have stopped caring about most news media anymore, and I stay far FAR away from social media.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 27, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Covid is not going anywhere, that said its dangerous bite on people will diminish over time as mutations will weaken its nature into something akin to the normal cold/flu virus. Omnicron so far seems to be the least damaging variant thus far, while having a quick infection rate and spread has not had any damaging results turn up on those compared to the original variants. Sure, you will have mortality rates but just like with the flu this is unavoidable in those with compromised immune systems, older age or just playing russian roulette with your immune system and whatever BS cures you read up on facebook because you do not want to join in with the rest of society to accept science over political conspiracies.
> 
> 
> The only one and true conspiracy is that news/media outlets fuel panic by utilizing shit like this because that is how media stays relevant. Its entertainment at the cost of sanity and morality. Pretty sure Don Henley's Dirty Laundry explains this best. Once the media finds something else to milk to death and back the constant reporting of covid will likely become old news. Its already losing interest with a lot of people as it is as most are just sick and tired of hearing about it now.
> ...


or lets just say we would have to restart..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 28, 2021)

Flame said:


> So we are in a pandemic it seems. if you haven't noticed. the future is unclear. but i have questions.
> 
> 
> how are people going to get out of this mess if we all dont get vaccinated?
> ...





For now, probably. But I don't think for more than another year or so, when vaccine sales are low and big pharma needs to create a scare to _boost_ sales.
Should? Of course, but they will only do enough to satisfy news coverage, and poorer nations will continue to suffer. Business as usual.
Not new.
For the U.S. at least, it seems we're entering our "end game." Restrictions are being loosened up, travel is being opened up. Time to let it spread again, so they can up the need for more vaccinations. Once they make another few firesales over the next two or three years, we'll likely see the "vaccine(s)" become like a regular flu shot that's seasonal.


----------



## tuopretwer (Feb 6, 2022)

I just wish it would end.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It would be nice if people understood that *vaccines are* *just a highly effective preventative measure that neither 100% prevent illnesses* nor treat them. That helps segue into a conversation as to why it’s important to get vaccinated and how prevention actually works



I would disagree, because that's pretty much exactly what vaccines always did ... before the Covid19 vaccine didn't. Typhoid, rubella, measles, mumps, polio, and especially smallpox were all effectively eliminated by vaccines. That will never happen with Covid19. They probably shouldn't have called it a 'vaccine' in the first place, to avoid that expectation. Just like we don't call the annual influenza thing a vaccine. We call it a "shot." Get your flu shot. That's what should have been done with Covid19. Get your flu shot, get your covid shot. If it had just been called a 'covid shot' I think we wouldn't be seeing the resistance today that has come from calling it a vaccine, when it obviously isn't effective to the level people expect from a vaccine.

I am all dosed up and boosted fwiw. I think most of the mask wearing that people do (except for real disease control level N95's and such) is nothing more than theater, virtue signalling, and a mass public coping mechanism, like a therapy pet. It lets people "do something." Like wrapping up in chicken wire to prevent mosquito bites. But for someone like me who is 54yo the "vaccines" are real protection. You just have to understand the limitations of what they are. They are not "vaccines" in the same meaning of that word that I grew up with.





tuopretwer said:


> I just wish it would end.



It will never really "end." At least, the virus will never go away. It will just fade into the mess of viral infections that float and migrate about and kill a few people every year*, just like flu and other viral infections alway have. The virus that caused a million deaths in 1968-69 (pandemic was still going on when Woodstock happened) is still out there. The Spanish flu that killed millions in 1918 is still out there. Covid19 will be the same.

What has to end is people fearing it at the cost of just living a normal life. I'm already there, been there for a while. It is over whenever you want it to be, you just have to deal with self-righteous people who think they know better and still want it to go on, and on, and on (even though their 'measures' don't seem to be keeping the virus from running the same course it always would have).





*60,000 a year from flu, just in the USA, was normal before Covid19 came along.


----------



## Sypherone (Feb 6, 2022)

The Virus goes Endemic. Says the Virus cant be beaten because of the ability of permanent mutation against immunity and the loosing vaccination protection after some time. It will stay in some Region like Malaria or Cholera. We will have new variants where we need vacianate if a new cycle starts. We will need to live with it like new a flu that cames every Year and we need vacianated.

So the Nations try to make everyone vacian per Law. So u only can enter a Sportstudio or big Hall with many people, only if your vacianed and tested negativ or boosted. Says, If u want a "normal" live u need regulary vacinated. Else u are a outsider.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2022)

tuopretwer said:


> I just wish it would end.


Sadly,Covid is one very,very easy Thing,some "People" can make Money with.....a lot of Money,so....
I am very,very sorry,I think it will never ends.....in "some" Countries.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 7, 2022)

Then you have ppl who dont believe in wearing masks or don't like getting vacinated. Which helps prolong the Covid period


----------



## Chaosta (Feb 7, 2022)

Desraptor said:


> The Virus goes Endemic. Says the Virus cant be beaten because of the ability of permanent mutation against immunity and the loosing vaccination protection after some time. It will stay in some Region like Malaria or Cholera. We will have new variants where we need vacianate if a new cycle starts. We will need to live with it like new a flu that cames every Year and we need vacianated.
> 
> So the Nations try to make everyone vacian per Law. So u only can enter a Sportstudio or big Hall with many people, only if your vacianed and tested negativ or boosted. Says, If u want a "normal" live u need regulary vacinated. Else u are a outsider.


or just move to a state that doesnt have nazi like laws. not every state is pro forced vax.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 7, 2022)

Complete control over the citizens.


----------



## Sypherone (Feb 7, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> or just move to a state that doesnt have nazi like laws. not every state is pro forced vax.


Ya then go there, try to hide and wish that u dont ever get in touch with this f**** Virus that has a exponential infection rate, that infects everyone and may causes u a live long lung damage, in worst case death.

The latest Variant Omikron cames from Southafrika over the world. Maybe it says hey stop i go around.


----------



## Chaosta (Feb 7, 2022)

Desraptor said:


> Ya then go there, try to hide and wish that u dont ever get in touch with this f**** Virus that has a exponential infection rate, that infects everyone and may causes u a live long lung damage, in worst case death.
> 
> The latest Variant Omikron cames from Southafrika over the world. Maybe it says hey stop i go around.


I am there.. omicron is a cold bruh... iv had it TWICE (smoked blunts thru out my illness), mom, sister, 8 friends got it, and its nothing to fear.. im also unvaxxed. iv had more serious sinus infections. yall watch too much news and dont research enough yourselves.. scared little sheep.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 7, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> I am there.. omicron is a cold bruh... iv had it TWICE (smoked blunts thru out my illness), mom, sister, 8 friends got it, and its nothing to fear.. im also unvaxxed. iv had more serious sinus infections. yall watch too much news and dont research enough yourselves.. scared little sheep.


About 2,600 Americans are dying each day from omicron, and approximately 90% of them are unvaccinated.


----------



## Chaosta (Feb 7, 2022)

Lacius said:


> About 2,600 Americans are dying each day from omicron, and approximately 90% of them are unvaccinated.


no, about 2600 americans are dying each day who just happen to test positive for covid, the news, cdc and white house have all stated ALL the statistics are incorrect as you could die in a plane crash, test postitive for covid and be labled a "covid death".
The consensus is wrong, fake data is incorrect data.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 7, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> no, about 2600 americans are dying each day who just happen to test positive for covid, the news, cdc and white house have all stated ALL the statistics are incorrect as you could die in a plane crash, test postitive for covid and be labled a "covid death".


While the hospitalization numbers are similar to how you've described them, the death numbers are much more homogenous: COVID-19 illness, ICU beds, ventilators, etc. There is no evidence that the death numbers are significantly off. The data from around the world also comports with the US data.


----------



## Sypherone (Feb 7, 2022)

Chaosta said:


> I am there.. omicron is a cold bruh... iv had it TWICE (smoked blunts thru out my illness), mom, sister, 8 friends got it, and its nothing to fear.. im also unvaxxed. iv had more serious sinus infections. yall watch too much news and dont research enough yourselves.. scared little sheep.


Damn good luck that Omicron causes not so often severe disease progression like the other Mutations. In dont know how u do it. But i dont get infected once and iam one of the latest who get vacinated, and this only because of law to accees public locations. Btw i pearsonally dont care about this Virus shit. And if u use your brain u mentioned to have, search and calculat how many of millions death we would have without the vaccine. Wich dont have so much luck.


----------



## Chaosta (Feb 7, 2022)

Desraptor said:


> Damn good luck that Omicron causes not so often severe disease progression like the other Mutations. In dont know how u do it. But i dont get infected once and iam one of the latest who get vacinated, and this only because of law to accees public locations. Btw i pearsonally dont care about this Virus shit. And if u use your brain u mentioned to have, search and calculat how many of millions death we would have without the vaccine.


the "vax" isnt the problem. the fact people are being literally forced to take it for something with a 97% survival rate is the problem. this hasn't happened since nazi germany. yet everyone's so quick to give up free will and your right to self medicate. 
abortions? sure, mercy killings? sure. but got forbid I refuse to take a flu shot -__-
insane times we live in.


----------



## Sypherone (Feb 8, 2022)

One point is they try get everyone immune, so the Virus cant spreat. But they can forget it because also if your vacinated u can take the Virus in u and spread it. The other point is the Goverment has the task to protect the people in their Country. But they did it in a absolutly bad way. So we are there where we are...

The stupidy thats going more around is really a lot of brain fuck. One Point is, u got very often this nice Plastic Windows with open air left, right, above open. Its funny... Fore sure the Virus in the Air takes only the direct way.... No left.. no right.... not above... Are they kidding me? ?


----------



## Chaosta (Feb 8, 2022)

Desraptor said:


> One point is they try get everyone immune, so the Virus cant spreat. But they can forget it because also if your vacinated u can take the Virus in u and spread it. The other point is the Goverment has the task to protect the people in their Country. But they did it in a absolutly bad way. So we are there where we are...
> 
> The stupidy thats going more around is really a lot of brain fuck. One Point is, u got very often this nice Plastic Windows with open air left, right, above open. Its funny... Fore sure the Virus in the Air takes only the direct way.... No left.. no right.... not above... Are they kidding me? ?


another flaw with the world governments is calling it a "vaccine" when its clearly not. theres a reason we call the flu shot a shot and not a flu vaccine. This confused the majority of people and still does. cant tell you how many people seriously think they cant get covid simply because they got the jab.

and yep exactly. there have been cities that during events had a metal chain link gate as a barrier between the vaxxed and non vaxxed. retarded.


----------

